# Jay Peak 3/17 w/pics & Moose sighting on trail



## NHpowderhound (Mar 17, 2010)

*Date Skied: 3/17*
*Resort Skied: Jay Peak* 
*Conditions: Spring snow with variable moose.*
*Trip Report: *
Still skiing gang cant post a whole report now but the pics should tell the storyb for now.





























Lots more pics and a trip report tonight!

((*
*))NHPH


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 17, 2010)

Was that moose at Grammy Jay? Little SM ran into one there last month. Jay looks great! Rip it up!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 17, 2010)

That's awesome. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2010)

Well that certianly doesn't look like it sucked out on the hill today!


----------



## skirick (Mar 17, 2010)

wow, snow still looks great there. Headed up on saturday for the first time ever at Jay. Hopefully to see a moose for the first time also.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 17, 2010)

skirick said:


> wow, snow still looks great there. Headed up on saturday for the first time ever at Jay. Hopefully to see a moose for the first time also.


I was about to say The Face looks pretty thin for mid-March... I bet the trails are still fine but snow fall is below normal up there.


----------



## skirick (Mar 17, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I was about to say The Face looks pretty thin for mid-March... I bet the trails are still fine but snow fall is below normal up there.



Like I said, this will be my 1st time there so I don't know the difference. Any tips for a 1st timer at Jay?


----------



## NHpowderhound (Mar 17, 2010)

Alright gang, updated trip report for today.
Sunshine open to close. summit temps in the mid 30's, mid mountain got up to about 40ish and the base was close to 50.
We skied Vermont Butter today. Especially from mid mountain down. I found myself moaning out loud as I carved up turn after turn of creamy delight! It was that good folks. The very top was a bit fast in spots with some soft, and my son described it perfectly, "Bagles and Cream Cheese", meaning if you got outside the "cream cheese" it was a bit like the burnt scratchy part of the toasted bagle! I thoiught it was brilliant! But that was just at the top and in th morning.
I cant tell you guys how proud I am of that kid. He tried his first heli today. He tried his first daffy today. He skied Upper Can Am. He skied while I ate lunch. He skied in the late afternoon when I was spent. He climbed up Lower Exhibition twice after the lift closed to hit all the jumps, again. What a day.
I diddnt really get into the woods much. I skied the upper part of Timbucktu while my son dominated Derrick Hot Shot. 'Bucktu was beautiful but it had gotten some sun. Everglade, Staircase, Deliverance, Face and most other north facing woods looked pretty shiny and hard. 
Best runs we found were over on the Jet. Buttah! Anything over there is good save UN. That was BIG BIG BUMPS. and they diddnt look very soft at all. Hope things soften up for thier bump contest. I cou ldnt ski that thing T2B. Not anymore.
I'm in the Tower Bar right now as I write this. A cold UFO next to me. My son is showering and getting ready for bed upstairs. Life is good. I will say, the Tower Bar is beautiful. The view is awsome. The service is not what I paid good money for. This afternoon after skiing I came in and tried to get a beer on this verry Happy St. Patricks day. I see a bar PACKED with people. 1 waitress. Thats 1. St. Patricks Day and they have 1 waitress to serve an entire bar packed with thirsty skiers and riders. I bet she made $1000 bucks today and she couldnt get out of her own way. Sorry Jay Peak, I love you but your Tower Bar staff is not up to the standard I would expect after so much hard work to make an outstanding facility.
Ok enough rant, here are some more pics.






















































































Thats enough for today.

((*
*))NHPH


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 17, 2010)

NHpowderhound said:


>




Wow! Looking a little thin, seen much more snow in this location in the middle of April!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 18, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Wow! Looking a little thin, seen much more snow in this location in the middle of April!


No kidding! That shot with Power Line is also telling. I have seen better coverage not only in April but in October, November, and December!

One more of these, please!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 18, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Wow! Looking a little thin, seen much more snow in this location in the middle of April!



Looks like a wild run.


----------



## marcski (Mar 18, 2010)

Just look at the face from 2 weeks ago:


----------

